# Which Sex?



## Godspeed (Nov 10, 2008)

Could you tell me which sex my red tegu is and the reason why.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 10, 2008)

No visible spurs and no jowls but she may be too young to accurately tell. http://TeguTalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2315#2315

They have to be at least 2 feet long (as you think yours is), and possibly up to 3 feet, to see the spurs.

You could take her to a good herp vet who can probe her for you and get a better idea.


----------



## Godspeed (Nov 10, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> No visible spurs and no jowls but she may be too young to accurately tell. http://TeguTalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2315#2315
> 
> They have to be at least 2 feet long (as you think yours is), and possibly up to 3 feet, to see the spurs.
> 
> You could take her to a good herp vet who can probe her for you and get a better idea.




Indeed... Mine is too small to see the buttons. s/he is around two feet long anyway.
Yes, as you say, I would take this tegu to a shop one day.


----------



## Harveysherps (Nov 11, 2008)

Just from looking at it I'd say female. It's overal appearance tooks female to me. Of course I'm just taking an educated guess. I have been wrong before. LOL


----------



## Oddball (Nov 18, 2008)

I wanna say male, just as a guess. I can visualize jowls easily on itin the future, but I'm no professional


----------



## mr.king (Nov 19, 2008)

i cant see and little beads so im callin female the also are really any cneck sacks and my red had wicked visible ones even when he was like 4 months


----------

